
Personal Thoughts on the Current Functional Programming Bandwagon - qubitcoder
http://www.akitaonrails.com/2015/10/28/personal-thoughts-on-the-current-functional-programming-bandwagon
======
greydius
> Haskell is widely acclaimed as the language that represents the functional
> programming ideals. But it is meant to be an academic language...

The Haskell report lists 5 goals, the first if which is

> It should be suitable for teaching, research, and applications, including
> building large systems.

~~~
bubuga
Wasn't Haskell formed by a committee of academics originated in an academic
conference on functional programming, to try to merge competing functional
programming languages into a base line from which to conduct research?

